# Waterford, Michigan



## AMS (Nov 18, 2008)

Looking to Subcontract some additional work - 
Commercial or Subdivisions in and around Waterford, Michigan.

Excellent, Reliable Service.

:waving:248.875.1565:waving:


----------

